# האם מותר לכלב לאכול תירס?



## חדשהכאן1 (11/1/12)

האם מותר לכלב לאכול תירס? 
כולל הקלח? אתמול הגנב ... גנב לבעלי מהשולחן חצי קלח תירס (אכול בחלקו) וחיסל אותו.


----------



## katsyosi (11/1/12)

מניסיון של הכלבה שלי את הקלח הוא יפלוט עוד 
יומיים


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (11/1/12)

מאוד מאוד מסוכן 
לצערי יצא לי להכיר כלב שלא שרד ניתוח להוצאת קלח תירס שסתם לו את המעיים כמו פקק. הבעיה העיקרית הייתה שהבעלים השתהו מאוד עם מתן טיפול רפואי והכלב נחלש מאוד בזמן שעבר עד שנמצאה הבעיה והתחיל הניתוח. השגיחו באלף עיניים, אם הכלב מקיא מים, מזון, מתקשה או לא נותן צואה, צרו קשר עם הוטרינר. עדכנו אותנו. רק בריאות.


----------



## חדשהכאן1 (11/1/12)

תודה על האזהרה, 
בעיקרון הוא די ריסק אותו כך שאני מקווה שזה לא ייתקע לו. זה היה אתמול בערב, בינתיים בבוקר הוא נתן צואה (אבל מנסיון שלי האוכל יוצא אצלנו עבר שלושת רבעי יום אחרי שנאכל, כלומר מה שיצא כנראה זה אוכל "מוקדם יותר") בינתיים הוא חיוני ובסדר, אבל נהיה עם אצבע על הדופק. .. אנחנו תמיד עוקבים אחריו, אם עוברים שני טיולים והוא לא נתן צואה  או לחילופין אם הוא משלשל אני כבר מתחילה "להילחץ".


----------



## אמברוזייה (11/1/12)

אצלנו זה לא ניכר עליה, גנבה, טחנה, הלכה לישון 
עולם כמנהגו נוהג, הכל המשיך כרגיל


----------



## חדשהכאן1 (12/1/12)

עידכון חיובי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הכל תקין עם הגנב... אחרי שעברו למעלה מ24 שעות - ככל הנראה התירס עבר את מערכת העיקול בשלום.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והנה תמונה כשאר חזרתי מהעבודה אתמול תפסתי אותו ישן על הספה עם ראש על הכרית. (לשמחתי הוא לא שם לב שנכנסתי והספקתי לצלם, כי ברגע שהוא ראה אותי הוא ירד מיד מהספה....


----------



## shaharc1 (12/1/12)

אחלה כלב שמירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם יכולים לישון בשקט


----------



## חדשהכאן1 (12/1/12)

כן, כשנכנסים הביתה הוא לא תמיד שומע אבל 
כשהוא ישן בחדר אחר ומישהו נכנס למטבח - הוא מיד מתעורר ומתייצב לוודא שהוא מקבל משהו.....


----------



## RSPA (12/1/12)

רגע של עברית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העיכול של התירס במערכת העיכול עבר בשלום למרות העיקול במעיים. ברור גם שמערכת העיקול, של ההוצאה לפועל למשל, לא היתה מעורבת בעניין. שכן, לא עיקלו לכלב את התירס והוא נשאר אצלו ושלו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכל ברוח טובה


----------



## חדשהכאן1 (12/1/12)

אין ספק שיצאתי חומוס. קרעת אותי מצחוק


----------



## אורOR1 (12/1/12)

יצאת תירס


----------



## חדשהכאן1 (12/1/12)




----------

